# should I be worried - is it too late?



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I spoke to the breeder yesterday who didn't instill me wth confidence, she said it was too late now and we should have got all this out of him by the time he was 12 - 13 weeks. We have been too soft apparently. I can't bear to smack him


It is never ever too late for training! Your breeder is totally wrong. Also please do not smack him.

You will get countless replies echoing what I have said above. Find yourself the best trainer in your area and I promise you a whole new world of obedience and fun awaits you!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Just from your post I have a feeling you are from the UK...which area are you in as someone may be able to refer you to a good behaviourist. I personally don't think it is too much of a worry...he is still very young...Im sure with a few consistent boundries (not harsh or physical punishments) you will get on top of this, so don't get too worried...this does sond like paddies as you say...the way you describe him snapping at the air, nipping your hands, biting the sofa is all very normal puppy stuff (not to be confused with 'aggression') Infact I just have this memory of Tilly getting frustrated and grabbing at the sofa when she was a similar age....its like they don't know what to do with themselves so it comes out in a big tantrum! When you want to move him/get him to do something and he reacts like this I would certainly go with a distraction...would he be able to resist you calling him in your most playful happy voice (just say you want him in from the garden) and have a squeaky toy waiting for him, or a game that he enjoys...its not the same as 'letting him get away with it' dogs don't think like that, you will just be not letting him get used to this frustrated response he is showing now. Would going through some training commands distract him? Have some treats and go through 'sit' 'down' etc...just to avoid the usual response developing...this would be my approach anyway. You are bound to get some people that will advise that you need to physically show him you are boss...holding him down and what not....but to me that is nonsense and will lead to confusion and mistrust from him...not the route I would want to ever go down with my puppy! I would also for now, maybe restrict his movement around the house with some babygates...again, to avoid these situations developing...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

First no it is not too late - kind of a strange thing for a breeder to say...

You can stop his outdoor off leash time for a while...even if he is dragging a piece of clothes line around the yard...then you can reel him in if he ignores you. Praise while you reel him in...
Indoor and outdoor recall exercises (building a strong history of 'good things happen when they call my name') are really important. It is really easy to fall into the trap of yelling his name when he is being naughty...then (to him) his name means trouble or that his fun is going to end...
Mealtimes: if you use a crate then crate him wtih his dinner while you eat yours. If you dont use a crate then gated and/or tethered away from the dinner table...he will eat faster then you do so you may want to offer him his meal stuffed in Kong or sterilized bone.
Mine are very often fed their last meal of the day between 3:30 and 5:00. We dont eat until later. The older dogs lay down while we eat the pup is gated or crated away from the table because he doesnt have a 30 minute down-stay. We give him some busy work to do while we eat...(a Kong with some peanut butter)

Confident pups require training so they dont have time to think on their own! This is the time to step up his training...no matter if it is agility, traditional obedience or learning new parlor tricks...anything to keep his mind and body busy and to build a good relationship with you.

Peace...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Reward good behaviour,and I agree... no smacking,,...... perhaps there is a puppy obedience in the area, to work with him and offer advise,....he is challenging you and testing, maybe as Linn said a trainer to help solve your problems. Good luck , I am sure other members will also have some good advise and tips to help you with your puppy training.


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies it makes me feel better  

Tilly we are in West Yorkshire x


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

lol...see I could sense you were local!! I'm from North Yorks...Im sure there is a list of APDT trainers somewhere...maybe you could get intouch to see if they could just come and see him...like I said though, I think he sounds a very normal bratty pup! Ill have a look...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike used to lay on his back and become a wriggling ball of snapping puppy when he didn't want to do something we wanted him to do, inside or out. He did this until about 6-7 months old. We never hit him, just kept up the verbal corrections and physically picked him up and placed him in a stand / stay until we released him. We didn't put him a sit because he would drop down and start the "play" over again. He was playing, it was fun for him. He did outgrow this phase and is wonderful now. I'm waiting for the next phase, "teenage" rebellion. Everyone recommends obedience classes and they do work wonders. I took Sam to classes and have used what I learned there, with Ike. I found the classes helped me more so than Sam. I became confident about my ability to be the Alpha.


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Emma & Tilly. I feel reassured, I feel for him, he just doesn't understand when it's a nice day outside and he is having fun, why he has to come in and he doesn't understand why we are eating and he can't have any. I can see why he gets frustrated. I am definately going to get a baby gate to stop him coming upstairs. I will keep using treats, games, commands ec to calm him down and distract him. I know shouting, grabbing etc doesn't work it just makes him worse or confuses or scares him, then he definately won't do what I want. He is not so bad, sometimes I just get really frustrated with him however and upset - that doesn't help either of us lol. My main concern is making sure that he is not going to turn into a monster because we are not controlling him properly. 

The breeder kept his brother and said they don't have any such nonsense with him - I don't think they take any prisoners however - they firmly show them who's boss from day one - he also has all the other dogs to learn from I guess. 

I have tried closing his mouth today when he is snapping and snarling and stroking him till he calmed down, releasing his mouth and telling him to give kisses instead which has seemed to calm him down, but I won't keep doing this if it means he won't trust me. 

P.S we have been taking him to puppy training classes since he was about 14 weeks 

Love Ellie x


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

If you do want someone to come and just help you out with how to deal with the little monkey try here..

http://www.apdt.co.uk/trainers_area.asp?area=Yorkshire%20-%20West



> *What is the APDT?*
> 
> So often in the past choosing a class has been pot luck. Damage has been done to an unsuspecting pet and owner before they can spot the danger or realise the discomfort it causes their pet. The Association of Pet Dog Trainers was set up in 1995 in order to offer pet owners a guarantee of quality when looking for a training class or a puppy class in their area. All members of the APDT have been assessed according to a Code of Practice (details below).
> 
> ...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I have tried closing his mouth today when he is snapping and snarling and stroking him till he calmed down, releasing his mouth and telling him to give kisses instead which has seemed to calm him down, but I won't keep doing this if it means he won't trust me.
> 
> Love Ellie x


I don't think stroking him until he has calmed will make him not trust you...I don't think holding his mouth will either...not at all. I was meaning the techniques were some like to pin pups down or make them bite their own tongues so they get the idea, shaking them by the scruff of their necks...stuff like that I feel makes for a not so great relationship between owner and pup! It doesn't sound like you are doing that in the least, sounds like you are doing really well with him infact...he just sounds like a bold pup. You know Tilly is the softest, sweetest dog on the planet yet she is a stubborn little minx at times....if she doesnt want to do something she plonks that backside down and will not budge...thats when distraction works a treat!


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

Paula, thank you for your reply - it is very reasurring :crossfing Though I thought this WAS teenage rebellion starting  don't tell me that's worse lol  

Emmatilly, that's really helpful thanks. I think we'll keep working wth him for a little while to see if we can get through this. If it starts escallating or there is no improvement in a few weeks I'll call a trainer. Thanks again x


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Paula, thank you for your reply - it is very reasurring :crossfing Though I thought this WAS teenage rebellion starting  don't tell me that's worse lol
> 
> Yes, they go through phases. Each dog is different. Sam's were over by 6 months and he was perfect from that point on. Ike has had puppy fits and starts. The early ones were easy. Just basic training. Then they start testing their boundaries. Last Winter, at 1 year, Ike went through a period of amnesia. He seemed to have forgotten every command and what was acceptable behavior. Now he's good as gold again. I would say He's just made it past the "terrible 2's" and the next will be his "teen rebellion" phase. Probably around 2 years. :uhoh:


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

Oh Paula now I think I better resign myself to some hard work ahead  Have you had your boys neutered? I am undecided - vet says 6 months I think that's too early and will probably go with 9


----------

